
China bans Scratch, MIT’s programming language for kids – TechCrunch - thedday
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/07/scratch-ban-in-china/
======
totetsu
codemao's Kitten looks like an exact clone of scratch..

~~~
OtterGauze
So they've essentially done what they have been doing for years. A bit
unrelated, but what with the controversy surrounding TikTok and Facebook
making a clone making me think the US is on the same track.

Dark times, I'm not sure that scratch even violates their regime, it's almost
petty.

